# Living room subwoofer for 12k cuft



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm going to move the x4000 to the downstairs and upgrade my tired 46" to a 65" for the living room system. I have my 5 NHT superzeros that I'll install for a 5 channel system. Just need to work out the subwoofer. My living/kitchen/breakfest/dining/foyer etc all add up to 12k cuft measured by my Bosch laser tape measure.

Now this is a budget system but I just want to fill in the low end for casual TV watching and my wive will be enjoying music as well. Nothing major.

If I stuck to a single PB-1000 would I be wasting my time or would I get that low end fill I'm looking for? This would be a setup to listen around 75-80db.

Obviously I could do dual 24s and fill the space but that is what my upstairs is for.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Is this an open concept where the 12K is essentially one single space? If so, the PB-1000 is going to be completely overwhelmed. To be honest, unless you position the speakers almost directly on top of you they aren't going to stand a chance either.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

anything is better then the current tv speakers lol

Yes... the entire space is open up and possibly bigger than that if any of the kids doors are open. Basically nothing I can put would amount to anything but again... better than TV speakers. I'm just going for clarity since TV speakers stink. Again... this is not for movies, I have my movie room. Just trying to figure out if a budget style subwoofer would even be viable as if would I be wasting my time or would I get some low end fill for casual TV listening


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Can you toss in a few more dollars? If so, I'd say go with the Rythmik LV12R. More output without spending much more money, the Rythmik would definitely fare better.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

theJman said:


> Can you toss in a few more dollars? If so, I'd say go with the Rythmik LV12R. More output without spending much more money, the Rythmik would definitely fare better.


If I were to toss in a few dollars I'd probably end up with the ULS-15 MK2


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Given that, you should probably consider the VTF-3 instead. Having heard both units I can attest to the fact the VTF in two port mode has quite a bit more output, and with as much space as you have that will prove beneficial.


----------

